# Need some tips. ideas.



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, this year's haunt is shaping up to be the biggest of all my past years.
Halloweeen being on a Friday, makes it that much easier to GO BIG!

My plan: I'm taking a 20x30 ft tent and constructing it over the drive-way. As kids approach from the side walk, they would walk up the drive-way, thru the tent, up to the garage where the candy will be handed out. I have ideas of having different "scenes" in the tent as the kids walk thru it. I may have some trouble filling the tent completely up, without spending tons of money.
I already have many props, but I wanted to throw this out there and maybe you guys can give me some ideas. It's going to be really hard to tell how much I need to fill until the tent goes up. The tent will have sides.
I've been doing home haunts for yrs now, and it's gotten bigger each year. This is something that will be bigger scale. It will be something that kids will see coming down the block. I don't want them to get into the tent with anticipation of it being good, and it turns out crummy.. lol.. 
I've even recruited my brother and sister-in-law to take the day off and help.
Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks. GW


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great White what are your props? If we knew what you had it would be easier to come up with what would work. Just throwing something out there, with a tent how about a haunted circus or carnival?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

A dot room! Those always work well, and are easy to do (not scary, but a good "in between" room).


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I like both ideas of the haunted circus and dot room. I'm not sure if I want to dedicate the entire tent to a dot room. My idea was to create seperate scences. Maybe one with a witch, the next a mummy, the next a zombie scene. Making devisions within the tent. 
The proplem is my props are all different. Skeletons, witch, odd-ball static props. Side props such as the haunted chandelier that will hang from the middle. Maybe I can make one section all different pumpkins on hay.. 
I guess I need to put my thinking cap on and put this into over drive.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

an easy idea - if you have a leaf blower, create a small room or hallway and have leaves hanging and on the ground. Have the leaf blower hidden and connect it to a motion sensor. When the kids walk by the motion sensor it will kick the leaf blower on and give them a blast of air but also blow the leaves around.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A Halloween factory! Get some PVC pipe and cardboard boxes and tubes, and make industrial "machinery"... then one room could have like a conveyor belt with some JOLs in varying stages of carving and hollowing out, then another could be the monster assembly with some Frankies being pieced together, and then the Potion mixing lab with automated cauldrons dispensing into witch jars... you get the idea. And here and there could be a mad scientist or a witch with a clipboard overseeing operations and QA like a shop foreman. Maybe have some little goblins or bluckies like factory workers. Maybe sounds kinda goofy but it's an idea that just popped into my head that could unify several unconnected themes.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Divide the tent into rooms with black plastic and make a maze that has different themes in each room. That way you would be able to use a wide variety of props.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha -the pumpkin patch ... you could have a great pumpkin hanging or rig it to have someone pull it up
witch/gypsy room - crystal ball, rocking chair etc, potion jars, cauldron
mummy room...mummys,duddys,bubbys..coffins, goblets,treasures

deserted zombie island...skellys and bones..zombies.. sand ...if you have some bricks you could set up dead trees ect in this too
you could also dye some cheap sheets, shred the up and use those for walls


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Check out my old blog site around March, I believe I have a story and list of sites on how I used the props I had. Might be something there you could use.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Great white, We do a similar thing .We connect 2-10x20 canopys (portable garages) and leave a 10 foot space between them for a total area of 10x50 feet of space. we devide our areas up into 10x10 'rooms'. We do this by using humungus pieces of fabric, hollow core doors connected together to form walls and framed paneling.we make it so each 'doorway is oppisite from the previous one. Our line up this year is spider/bug room. We will have a spider victim, spider sacs, cobwebs and loads of spiders on the walls and fishing line hanging down. The next room is the Dracula/vampire room, It has a coffin some skull scones I made ,a dracula dummy and a skull chandoilier. Next is the mummy room with scargofigus,mummy urns,snakes and lots of gold fabric and a skelleton. next is the devil room, with my version of a hellhole, devils throun, and next a dot room. what Ive explained her is only about 1/3 of the haunt. We have some walls made out of shipping crates from big pizza ovens if ya can believe that. Hope i didn t bore anyone with this long post.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

All great ideas, guys. Appreciate it. I was thinking of putting Scene Setters up on the inside. Maybe getting a oversized Goul and hang him in the front of the entrance, maybe reaching down as you enter. I was originally going with the classic monsters theme, but we'll see. I want to add some live actors as well. I need to get going and make a few things. Thanks again for all your ideas. 
GW


----------

